# Metodos de refrigeración: Amoniaco Vs Freon



## pepechip

Aqui en España hace ya muchos años que el amoniaco esta prohibido por su alta peligrosidad, incluso en los  equipos nuevos ha desaparecido el R22  y trabajamos con R407 y R410.

¿Realmente se siguen comercializando maquinas con amoniaco? 
yo estoy llevando el mantenimiento de una instalacion de VRV  (Volumen de Refrigeración Variable) de Daikin, en donde el control de todas las maquinas se realiza sobre un ordenador I-Manager.


----------



## santiago

pepechip 

la reglamentacion establece que el amoniaco se debe usar a un radio minimo de 5km de toda localidad habitable, para equipos chicos de refrigeracion, se usa la linea de los  freones, sean ecologicos o no, peeeero para lo grande, se usa el amoniaco por su precio y su ALTO RENDIMIENTO, ademas de ser EL GAS MAS ECOLOGICO existente, ya que se encuentra en nuestro medio

 bue, los sistemas de control, son bastante variados , hay detodo, ya que al ser instalaciones grandes, se deve estar monitoreandolas las 24 hs, ya que si el sistema deja de funcionar, y bueno se te van 1000 medias reses a la basura, o mucha cantidad, del producto en conservacion. Tenes desde scada, hasta plc, pc,etc. En algunos paises, los ministerios , ya sea de lacteos, carnicos, hasta de heladitos de paleta, te exigen, que le mandes una lectura minuto a minuto, oviamente automatica, de las temperaturas de las camaras, bancos de hielo, todo lo que nesesite frio, y que la calidad del producto dependa de ello.

ahora, las principales fabricas de compresores, evaporadores, condensadores, separadores, recibidores, etc, etc 
las mas conocidas, peero no fabrican tanto para nh3 son york y carrier, 
las mas conocidas nh3, howden, vmc
howden es fabricante de compresores en general, pero ultimamente, el indice de ventas ha sido del 50% para nh3 el resto se reparte en petroleo, gas natural , etc

todos los equipos de nh3 sirven para gases freones, pero el problema sigue radicando en el precio , un calculo mental rapido ....
1 kg de freon sale aproximadamente 10 dolares
1kg de nh3 o amoniaco sale aproximadamente 0.60centavos de dolar 

te recomiendo, que entres a estas paginas

http://www.howden.com/es/default.aspx?d=n 

pero si queres ir a lo mas especifico en nh3

http://www.vmc.com.ar/es/index.php

por las dudas algun uruguayo del foro no escucho la reactivacion de frigoyì en durazno?


en cuanto a la peligrosidad, no se si es tan asi la bocha, el nh3 es corrosivo, etc, etc, pero la mayoria de los freones atacan al sistema nervioso, levemente, pero lo hacen, en instalaciones de mucho tamaño, con freones , lease centrales de supermercados, 20hp de la suma total de las maquinarias, cuando hay una fisura pequeña, debajo de una heladerea, mostrador o lo que sea, se han juntado, bolsas de freon, osea solamente gas acumulado en la parte superior, de esas heladeras, hay gente que ha llegado a desmayarse por este bao de gas, pero no hablo de una gran perdida, solamente hablo de pequeñas perdidas, en cambio el nh3, por mas feo, peligroso que sea, si hay una perdida, (rara ves se produce una perdida grande si el trabajo de soldadura es el correcto, menos si se lo controla por radiografia), ya se siente su olor anidrido a lo lejos, parece peor  pero no lo es, ahora si te "agarra" mucho gas de golpe te mata, en cambio si te "agarra" algun freon de golpe no te vas a dar cuenta, vas a seguir trabajando y te vas a morir lentamente, sin darte cuenta asfixiado, en un congreso de refrigeracion  querian modificar todos, o la gran mayoria, de los freones, e incorporarle un olor caracteristico, al igual que el gas natural, que por si no lo sabian , el olor se lo " agregan" despues par detectar posibles perdidas


saludos cualquier cosa de refrigeracion que nesesiten tengo un par de toneladas de información que puedo proporcionar


----------



## pepechip

Para el que no lo sepa el freon no es toxico, no mata, lo que ocurre es que desplaza al oxigeno, y la falta de oxigeno si es mortal.
Un saludo.


----------



## santiago

Ultimamente, el 100% de los sistemas de control son electronicos, ya no se acepta tener un simple presostato, y me parece bien crear un post con este tema, ya que se necesita de mucha electronica en el ambito gral de la refrigeracion

por cualquier cosa si lo necesitan puedo crear un mini tutorial con fotos, denme tiempo, par instalar un split, sin herramientas especiales, un par de lleves, una pestañadora y cinta aluminio, sin bomba de vacio, este metodo anda bien, y ojo, no se dejen engañar , que un instalador les cobre mas por usar bomba de vacio es un afano, bien hecho pero es un afano


saludos


----------



## pepechip

santixman dijo:
			
		

> uhh bien en moverlo, nos comunicamos por mp con pepe
> 
> cualquiero cosita de refrigeracion estoy a su disposicion, ultimamente, el 100% de los sistemas de control son electronicos, ya no se acepta tener un simple presostato, y me parece bien crear un post con este tema, ya que se nesecita de mucha electronica en el hambito gral de la refrigeracion
> 
> por cualquier cosa si lo nesecitan puedo crear un mini tutorial con fotos, denme tiempo, par instalar un split, sin herramientas especiales, un par de lleves, una pestañadora y cinta aluminio, *sin bomba de vacio*, este metodo anda bien, y ojo, no se dejen engañar , que un instalador les cobre mas por usar bomba de vacio es un afano, bien hecho pero es un afano
> 
> 
> saludos



Santiago no seas chapuzas, el tipico barrido que se hace para no usar la bomba no te garantiza que saques todo el aire del interior de la tuberia, aunque con R22 no da ningun problema, con los refrigerantes ecologicos  no esta aconsejado este metodo.
Si realizas el barrido en un serpentin sin mas, naturalmente que le sacas todo el aire, pero el aire que queda en el interior de las derivaciones que van a presostatos o valvulas de control, las cuales son terminaciones, no podras sacarle el aire mediante un barrido.
El aire en el interior de la tuberia aparte de taponar esta devido a la condensacion de agua y posterior congelacion, tambien acorta la vida del compresor.

Yo cuando empece a montar las primeras maquinas me fabrique una bomba de vacio con el compresor de un frigorifico biejo.

Montar un split es muy facil, pero un buen instalador no se deve de limitar a dejar la maquina funcionando.
Muchos clientes cuando llegas a casa te dicen exactamente donde quieren la maquina interior y la exterior, sin tener la mas minima idea de los problemas que puede acarrear. El 99% de las maquinas que yo he puesto, las he colocado donde yo he querido segun mi mejor criterio, teniendo encuenta:

1º el buen reparto del aire, y procurando que la impulsion de la maquina no incida directamente en donde se encuentren las personas. Se me dio un caso de una señora que se empeño en que le colocara el aparato justo enfrente de la cama, te puedo asegurar que me tire mas de 15 minutos intentando convencerla, asi que al final le monte la maquina donde la buena señora quiso, y a la semana volvi a su casa, le cobre otros 200€ y le quite  la maquina de ese sitio para ponerla donde yo queria.

2º La ubicacion mas cercana posible entre la maquina interior y exterior.

3ª La estetica, me gustaba dejar las maquinas como si fueran un cuadro (no se vean ni tuberias ni cables).

Anecdota: se me dio un caso de una maquina perrillera que monte, que al poco tiempo se le fue el compresor, y como estaba en garantia fue el servicio tecnico a cambiarle el motor. Me pidieron de favor que me encargara yo de bajarle la maquina y volver a subirla despues de haberla reparado, asi que despues de conectar la maquina me fui y se quedo alli el servicio tecnico metiendole la carga de gas. 
Despues de unas 3 horas me llaman diciendome que la maquina yo no la he conectado bien, que no funciona.
Resulto que el del servicio tecnico le metio la carga de gas en pleno invierno, guiandose unicamente en la presion que marcaban los relojes, y acostumbrado a la presion de verano, le metio 3 veces mas de gas. 
No comprendo como un servicio tecnico oficial puede cometer estos errores de principiante.


----------



## santiago

eh pepe estoy hablando de un split hogareño

NO TIENE PRESOSTATOS (la gran mayoria tiene un sensor de temperatura en el retorno de gas osea la linea de baja) 
cuando llega esta inflado con nitrogeno, no tiene humedad

el metodo de la bomba de vacio sirve para primordialmente sacar la humedad, peero, si te llega una unidad sellada,
el unico tramo que tendra humedad es el tramo de caño que vos pongas, que llendo al caso si no es mucha la distancia no le afecta al funcionamiento del aire acondicionado

AHORA en un split grande desde las 3000 frigorias es obligatorio el uso de bomba de vacio

la bomba de vacio que seguro te fabricaste con una bocha de heladera o con algun motocompresor solamente te va a retirar un 10% de la humedad que esta dentro de tu sistema

no se confundan sacar aire no es como sacar humedad, para un split hasta 3000 frigorias el barrido anda perfecto

y ya se que un instalador no se deve limitar a que ande y nada mas, pero hay cosas que se justifican y cosas que no, yo por mi parte cada vez que realizo una instalacion simpre le hago vacio unos 10 minutos pero para sacar la humedad, el chorrito de aire, es lo de menos

jaja esto me hizo acordar una anecdota ( a todos se nos despiertan los recuerdos)

una vez nos llaman de urgencia, el problema era en un frigorifico, la maquina era un compresor bastante viejo marca luciano creo que un l4200 30hp, el sistema de control eran 3 presostatos, uno de baja uno de aceite y uno de alta, el de baja estaba puenteado, el de alta quemado y el de aceite andaba por la mitad, osea todo fuera de regla y de la peor manera posible

llegamos, el dueño era la tipica persona que no quiere gastar en mantenimiento, pero quiere producir mas y mas, el problema era que no tenia presion de aceite, despues de revisar superficialmente, miramos en la mirilla de nivel de aceite, y como nunca se le habie hecho un cambiod e aceite ( creo yo) estaba oscura de carbon, bueno, tratamos de hacer vacio, abrimos la tapa y la maquina estaba totalmente seca osea, seca sin aceite 

habian estado 1 mes sin producir y como tenia fugas por todos lados soplo todo el aceite, milagrosamente no se fundio, si hubiera sido un equipo nuevo se muere al instante, esa fue la primera vez que fuimos a esa planta, la segunda vez, nos llamo la nueva administracion, el dueño anterior estaba enfrentando cargos legales hechos por senasa, y se cambio todo menos esa maquina, se agregaron mas hp y todo, esa maquina hasta el dia de hoy anda viento en popa, eso quiere decir que las cosas viejas casi nunca se rompen, y en la refrigeracion se demuestra muchas veces, sino vean los archirreconocidos acmar o los dorin que se rompen de milagro. 


ah y lo que te paso con la señora me paso varias veces, te discuten como si no sabrias lo que le decis, a muerte te pelean y a la semana te llaman por que se enfrian ellos y el ambiente no, bahhh

una consideracion mayor que el lugar de incidencia interior es donde ponen la unidad condensadora, hay en lugares que las meten encerradas sin ventilacion y despues se quejan por que no enfria, te acercas a la unidad de exterior y hay 60 grados en el hambiente jaja

en españa que marcas de refrigeracion son las que mas manejan  ?

saludos y suerte


----------



## santiago

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Anecdota: se me dio un caso de una maquina perrillera que monte, que al poco tiempo se le fue el compresor, y como estaba en garantia fue el servicio tecnico a cambiarle el motor. Me pidieron de favor que me encargara yo de bajarle la maquina y volver a subirla despues de haberla reparado, asi que despues de conectar la maquina me fui y se quedo alli el servicio tecnico metiendole la carga de gas.
> Despues de unas 3 horas me llaman diciendome que la maquina yo no la he conectado bien, que no funciona.
> Resulto que el del servicio tecnico le metio la carga de gas en pleno invierno, guiandose unicamente en la presion que marcaban los relojes, y acostumbrado a la presion de verano, le metio 3 veces mas de gas.
> No comprendo como un servicio tecnico oficial puede cometer estos errores de principiante.



eso es un error de animal no de principiante


----------



## fernandob

que interesante leerlos , yo siempre esquive el tema por que es como ser "mecanico ligero" .......en lo que se compara con un electronico es ser mecanico, me refiero a que hay que cargar mucho equipo.

pero si, abre puertas interesantes.

y respecto de los instaladores.........todo el mundo mete mano, yo una vez tenia que hacer la parte electrica en un edificio de oficinas, estaban poniendo aires grandes , bah.......para uds. chicos   
y pusieron el primero .el condensador afuera, en el pozo de aire uy luz (5 pisos tenia).
todo ok.
a la semana les gusto , asi que pidieron otro (con un solo equipo enfriaban todo un piso se alimentaban con trifasica 3*380v).
el segundo condensador al pozo.

a los 2 dias algo no andaba bien ........ademas de que el patio, o sea PB donde estaba el piso del pozo estaba lleno siempre de agua  NO ENFRIABAN.
me llamaron para preguntarme ...yo era el eelectricista y estaba cerca.
abro la puerta corrediza del patio que da al pozo de aire y luz y era un horno.

todo el calor que despedian los condensadores quedaba en el pozo.

si.........la ubicacion es fundamental .
terminaron en la terraza.

y la otra :
los pibes jovenes que instalan........unos loquitos, se cuelgan sin seguridad de una ventana de 5 pisos de alto.
como si tuviesen 5 vidas como un jueguito,
luego se resbalan y mira disgusto que le dan a sus seres amados.............los pendejos son irresponsables , ademas de no tener experiencia.

aunque............quien no quisiera ser joven de nuevo ...no ?

PD.: lei eso del amoniaco .......a 5Km de la zona de viviendas........hace un par de años tenia un deposito a 50 metros de casa   .plena capital.


----------



## santiago

deposito puede ser, instalacion funcional es otra cosa

o los caños de gas natural no estan cerca de tu casa? y me parece que es explosivo jajaja

ponerse a instalar aires en edificios es una locura que nunca voy a vivir

prefiero mil veces las industrias grandes


saludos


----------



## santiago

aca aporto un calculador de potencia frigorifica, los va a sacar del agua si algun tecnico les quiere discutir es muy completo

saludos


----------



## Guest

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Enca:
> "Eres una máquina" en España es "sos un monstruo" o "sos un capo" acá.
> 
> Saludos




 ops:  mis diculpas a pepechip por mi exabrupto.
el dia que pases por argentina te invito una cerveza bien fria (enfriada con freon, no vamos a escatimar gastos)


----------



## gaston sj

que buen post! santixman es un kapo en refrigeracion .. ya me dio un par de tips que llevo muy en cuenta!... ahora .. tengo una duda...tengo un freezer para arreglar que me andaba pero de a poco dejo de fucionar... el mismo lleva un motocompresor de calculo que 1/2 hp.. y lo que le sucede es que el motocompresor o bocha.. se calienta se calienta uno de los caños que sale hacia el condensador (radiador) .. y el radiador calienta mucho .. unos 60 grados en 5 minutos.. el mismo no enfria nada! y el ventilador que ventila el radiador no arranca nunca.. esta todo el tiempo parado.. pense que lleva un termostato que lo hace arrancar...ya que nunca me fije si queda encendido todo el tiempo.. todavia no le cargo gas por que no le quiero cortar el pico o sea el cañito sobrante que sale del motocompresor para la carga.. ya que no quiero desperdiciar el freon en el ambiente por lo contaminante que es   ... ya compre la valvula que se le pone.. para cargarlo con el pico de las mangueras del manifold..y la varilla de plata ... pero no tengo un soplete con que soldar la varilla de plata ustedes sueldan la varilla de plata con gas comun o otro tipo de gas? tenia entendido que lo hacen con autogena (oxigeno y acetileno) .. me podrian desir con que sueldan ? me tirarian alguna pista de lo que le puede estar pasando? sera que no tiene gas? le voy a revisar las posibles fugas con detergente y esponja.. es confible? otra cosa... a los motocompresores de ese tipo de aparato se le carga gas solamente o liquido tambien?-- desde ya muy agradecido . saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

Buenas gente...como veo que tienen mas idea que yo en esto(aclaro que no se practicamente nada jeje) les hago una pregunta que no tiene que ver ni con amoniaco ni con freon pero si con refrigeracion... tengo una berlingo que al poner el aire acondicionado el embrague electromagnetico conecta y desconecta en intervalos irregulares... el tema es que enfria mas o menos bien cuando funciona...
hace falta que lo cargue o el problema es el presostato? 
Y otra cosa mas... es mejor cuando le hacen vacio al sistema antes de cargarlo? porq aca en Neuquen hay un solo lugar donde lo hacen asi.


----------



## santiago

para gaston 

fijate si el ventilador esta vivo ,  que el condensador y la descarga calienten es muy normal, toca con la mano el filtro, si esta a temperatura ambiente , o a la temperatura que salga del condensador el gas, no esta tapado, si esta frio esta tapado, se congela por que el compresor le hace vacio

para soldar si no podes gastar en una autogena bienen unos sopletitos que andan muy bien y son mas baratos, el gas es una mezcla que calienta un monton, para esas soldaduras chicas anda muy bien la marca es bernzomatic y hay sopletes de todos los gustos, usan gas mapp o pro mapp, en la foto hay uno sin manguera, pero vienen con mangera es mas comodo

para fernando, es mucho mejor que le hagan vacio, y no entendi muy bien tu problema, el aire prende y apaga sin importar la temperatura interior, si es asi puede que te este fallando el bulbo sensor de temperatura en el retorno de aire al evaporador

saludos


----------



## pepechip

Un soplete como el de la imagen que has subido es el que yo utilizaba, aqui lo compraba con el nombre de "Turbo lite"

A la hora de soldar con plata hay que tener encuenta que haya de varias proporciones, yo utilizaba un aque suelda de escandalo, pero no recuerdo la proporcion que lleva de plata.

Las maquinas que mas se conocen en españa son:

Daikin: Es la mejor, funciona con temperaturas exteriores de hasta 10º bajo cero. Las perrilleras a 4º sobre cero ya no calientan.
Mitsubishi electric: es mi favorita, identicas caracteristicas a Daikin pero aun mas silenciosa.
Mitsubishi Daya
Fujitsu: La mas famosa de todas, pero un año se pasaron con la publicidad de television, donde la comparaban con el sonido de una mariposa volando, y los clientes se quejaban ya que en TV no se oia.
Panasonic

General Electric
carrier
LG
Sansung
Roca: Tiene muy buena fama en calefaccion de gasoil, pero en aire es una caca.
Daewoo
johnson
Saunier duval
Casi todos los fabricantes de electrodomesticos tambien fabrican aires.

perrillera
perrillera
perrillera
perrillera

Segun tengo entendido solo existen 6 fabricas de aire acondicionado en todo el mundo, asi que la mayoria se limitan a comprarle a estos las maquinas diseñadas a la carta, como si de un ordenador de sobremesa se tratara.

Me alegro de haber dejado este negocio, me tiraba todo el invierno parado, y luego en los 3 meses de verano tenia que montar las maquinas que se tenian que haber montado durante el año. Me he tirado muchos veranos montando 4 split diarios (BIEN MONTADOS), cuando la mayoria de los instaladores solo tenian tiempo de montar solo 2 split. 
Un dia que vinieron faciles las intalaciones monte 6 split y acabe a las 8 de la tarde. (Mi ayudante estaba muy compenetrado conmigo, llevavamos 5 años juntos).


----------



## santiago

eso  es cierto al igual que todo, los unico que cambia de un aire a otro son los chiches electronicos y la calidad de terminacion, por que si nos ponemos a hablar de compresores, hay pocas fabricas, si desarmas un carrier tiene lo mismo que un samsung adentro y de eso tengo pruebas, 

poniendo piola y bien he llegado a poner 5 aires por dia, aca es un tanto distinto, la mayoria de los que no se dedican a la industria trabaja el frio y el calor y tienen laburo estable todo el año, en las industrias el mantemnimiento y obras es continuo

saludos


----------



## santiago

por las dudas, en vista de que ha pasado millones de veces, no mesclen al aceite con el oxigeno por que vuelan a la mierda, aca ya varios animalitos de dios han inflado instalaciones para probar perdidas, con oxigeno, y el resultado es muy obvio, no los mesclen no solo en el campo de la refrigeracion, sinop en cualquier campo

saludos


----------



## Guest

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Buenas gente...como veo que tienen mas idea que yo en esto(aclaro que no se practicamente nada jeje) les hago una pregunta que no tiene que ver ni con amoniaco ni con freon pero si con refrigeracion... tengo una berlingo que al poner el aire acondicionado el embrague electromagnetico conecta y desconecta en intervalos irregulares... el tema es que enfria mas o menos bien cuando funciona...
> hace falta que lo cargue o el problema es el presostato?
> Y otra cosa mas... es mejor cuando le hacen vacio al sistema antes de cargarlo? porq aca en Neuquen hay un solo lugar donde lo hacen asi.




el vacio es conveniente hacerlo porque el aislante del bobinado del electromotor es corroido si hay particulas de oxigeno combinado con el gas refrigerante, entrando el electromotor en corto.

en el caso de equipos de aire acondicionado de automotores, una polea reemplaza al electromotor. 
en estos casos es necesario hacer el vacio?


.


----------



## fernandob

hola, les puedo hacer una pregunta ?

vieron los aires split? los comunes de 3000 a 6000 frigo ?
vamos al evaporador, justo desarme el mio por una pavada y me puse a estudiarlo.
alguien me puede dar el circuito o explicacion de como funciona el ventilador ?
el grande , el que tira el aire.

tiene 2 grupos de 3 cables c/u 
uno el gordo es de alimentacion y el capacitor (ok).
el otro tiene 5v y señal, quisiera saber que es .
si alguien alguna vez desculo esa parte me lo podria explicar ?
quisiera saber si los cables finos son un tipo de sensor que verifica que el fan esta girando , y en caso de ser asi que señal envia............como quien dice conocerlo por dentro.

saludos


----------



## santiago

generalmente esos cables realizan el control de velocidad del motor hay 2 tipos unos que usan ca y otros que usan cc los de ca, se cambia su velocidad exitando cada cable dependiendo de la velocidad requerida
en los de cc , se le mande un voltage variable, pero no tengo ni idea de como es, sinceramente nunca abri uno, (los de cc) si consigo uno me pongo a analizarlo, le tengo ganas 

con respecto al vacio, conviene

el barniz aislante no se corroe con la mezcla freon-aire por lo menos en un año no le paso nada a una bochita que tenia para hacer vacio

en tanto al vacio, se usa para sacar humedad, que es lo primordia, ya que se imaginan una temperatura de evaporacion baja, agua congela a 0C , despues de la valvula de expansion una gotita de agua se podria congelar adentro del caño, ni hablar de la humedad con el aceite, bueno volvamos al tema, ademas el aire forma tapones de aire, ademas de provocar mediciones erroneas en presostatos y demas, pero lo peor seria que si no se le hace ni vacio ni barrido, le va a entrar un gramo de gas, lo otro va ser aire


----------



## gaston sj

hola... tengo un pequeño proyecto en mente.. el cual es hacer un compresor /bomba de vacio con un viejo motocompresor ...

el mismo venia en un equipo de aire acondicionado marshall que ya quedo en la historia...era un equipo de 3000 frig. que hacen unos años que no anda(masomenos 5 o 6 años... y ya lo reemplazaron por un split de 6.000frig.. 
asi que me quedo para experimentar un poco ...

ya que como equipo de aire acondicionado es un tanto obsoleto.. lo desguase ... sacando la bocha y su capacitor de arranque (84uf x 400v) 

el motocompresor es de 1.5hp y 1400rpm... ya vi las conexiónes del capacitor con las del motocompresor ahora lo que pensaba es ya que le quite el gas freon----

el mismo tiene 3 tubos de cobre...los cuales es uno fino..(creo que de alta se le llama) que es por donde pasa gas--y uno mas grueso que es por donde pasa liquido que va al evaporador trasero y el otro va al condensador delantero ....y el otro que es el de servicio a parte de tener un tapon en la parte superior ..


ahora las preguntas...

tengo entendido que tiene que llevar aceite el motocompresor.. si yo pongo a funcionar el motocompresor me tira aceite por el caño grueso...¿si yo lo quiero utilizar como compresor de aire tengo que  sacarle el aceite? 

el freon cuando toma contacto con la humedad se vuelve un tanto acido el cual daña el motocompresor... pense en cambiarle el aceite por aceite para autos sintetico para alta temperatura... 

¿cuales son los pasos que tengo que hacer para llegar a tener una bomba de vacio? el motocompresor chupa por el caño fino y sopla por el caño grueso?¿que ago para que no me tire aceite por el caño grueso? 

cuantos psi de presion puedo llegar a tener tanto en compresor como en absorcion? tiene buen rendimiento como bomba de vacio o es al puro cuete hacer vacio con un motocompresor?

disculpen tantas preguntas...soy nuevo en este rubro ( 1 mes recopilando información)...de funcionamiento y algunas tecnicas....

he istalado equipos de aire acondicionado (3) dormitorio mio,dormitorio de mi hermana y el del dormitorio de mis padres.y nunca les hise vacio (lo cual me parece incorrecto)..simplemente les hise el barrido (que me parece mas incorrecto que no hacerle nada)  por eso pense que si quiero instalar un equipo cobrando tendria que hacerle por lo menos el vacio... la  presurizacion por ahora se me hace imposible...

en mi casa hace 2 dias instalaron un split de 6.000 frig.(en el comedor) al cual los intaladores del servicio tecnico no hisieron vacio ni presurizacion el equipo es un toshiba made in tailandia... 

despues de instalado todo me quede hablando con el instalador (hombre veterano de unos 45 años)el cual asegura instalar equipos desde el año 1982... me afirmaba a muerte que no era nesesario el vacio..ni la presurizacion (si nesesario cobrar como si lo ubiesen hecho)... el me dijo que desde el 82 instala equipos sin hacer ninguno de esos dos pasos y que nunca le fallo ninguno. realmente me deja algo confundido que unos digan que es trmendamente importante hacerlo y otros que ni siquiera sirve... lo que si me quedo claro es que son unos chantas.

les agradeceria si pueden despejar aalguna de mis dudas. saludos


----------



## santiago

bueno
hola

primero, ese motocompresor de servirte te sirve perfectamente, por lo menos para sacar el aire

segundo para bomba de vacio portatil te va a quedar pesadito, e incomodo

tercero, el aceite, cambiaselo, no por una cuestion de acides, sino por una cuestion de humedad, y bobina

cuarto el caño fino es la descarga, el grueso es la aspiracion, lo que no me cierra es que te sople por el grueso , postea fotos si podes, si te sopla por la aspiracion los flapers valvulas del compresor podrian estar medio muertos, por la presion negativa de tu bocha no te preocupes, que al aire lo sacas, si la bocha anda bien

quinto es mas liviana una bocha de heladera, y mas practica, en la descarga andando bien una bochita de piston, no rotativa te alcansa casi 1000 libras osea no juges con el manometro en la descarga directo por que se te pueden morir las mangueras

6 to buscate una bochita mas liviana mejor

y postea fotos por favor lo del soplido por la aspiracion no puede ser bueno

tip, la aspiracion esta siempre conectada a la carcasa de la bocha, la descarga directamente a la salida del cabezal o del cuerpo de valvulas, la aspiracion, en condiciones normales, una ves que se enfrio el evaporador , es gas frio, y por eso enfria toda la carcasa de la bocha y refrigera la bobina, ademas la carcasa esta para prevenir golpes de liquido, pero eso ya es otra cosa

ponele el manometro en la aspiracion y en la descarga, cerrados, hacelo marchar 1 segundo, y si las presiones se nivelan despues de un rato, las valvulas de la bocha no sirven mas, solucion tirala y buscar una bocha mas liviana
esto claro hablando de que sea una bocha a piston , y no piston rodante, o otro tipo de compresor, si es vieja seguro es a piston

el aceite cambiaselo por un sae 40 , o 45 medio pesadito para que no lo levante

opcional en la descarga un pico para inflar bicis   

saludos y felices quemadas de capacitores


----------



## Amaro

el aceite debe estar permantentemente en la linea mecanica y si es posible armar una bomba de vacio para reparar neveras , coolers congeladoras con un viejo motor de nevera

la primera bomba de vacio que tube de hecho está en mi casa todavia era con un motor mas un manometro para ver la presion de succion 

la idea que tengo esa bomba es para armarme una estacion de desoldadura 


con respecto al tema ese dl equipo split , en el 90% o mas vienen cargados con la presion suciciente para llenar de refrigerante la linea entre la unidad  y el compresor de fabrica , por ese motivo no se hace vacio, en el caso de que fuese un equipo reinstalado, me refiero a removido de algun otro lugar 

con respecto a si freon o amoniaco , prefiero el freon R134A porque es ecologico 

el amoniaco es velocicimo pero bastante toxico


bueno espero haber aportado algo en mi post , cualquier consulta me preguntas y te averiguo con mi viejo el es el que trabaja en plantas frigorificas acá te dejo unas fotos del trabajo del verano


----------



## santiago

realmente son 2 cosas totalmente distintas, el amoniaco esta a otro nivel, es mas para las instalaciones donde se necesita mucha capacidad, o en lugares donde se requiera armar a futuro.
lo que me molesta es que lo "obsoletizen", por mas de que sea urticante, (aclaro el freon es toxico, pero in-odoro), es el gas mas ecológico (el nh3) que existe, esta en la atmósfera, 
en la universidad de aca , me comentaron, que hicieron un par de pruebitas y les salio que hay restos de contaminantes en los gases ecológicos por mas mínimo que sean

ahora cuando termine una obra bastante linda mi viejo paso las fotos, hay como 1000hp en compresores a tornillo de amoniaco instalados en un frigorífico de pollos


llendo al tema del vacio, seguimos en la misma, con una bomba de vacio logras vacio y sacar humedad, con una "bocha " de heladera , no

amaro esos equipitos son lindos y confiables

si vas a armar una estacion desoldadora con la bocha acordate de filtrar entre la pistola y el compresor, por el estaño, que te va a tapar todo jaja

saludos 

y el titulo esta medio mal, como ya dije son cosas muy distintas uno es para cosas chicas, y el otro para cosas grandes


saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

*gaston sj* te doy unos datitos. En aire acondicionado, los compresores para R22 trabajan a 250 libras / pulgada² en la alta (salida del compresor) y a 60 libras / pulgada² en la succión. Seguramente pueda llegar a las 1.000 libras / pulgada² , pero no como trabajo permanente   .

Aire , barrido , vacío . . . en los equipos que trabajan evaporando por debajo de 0°C , es obligado deshidratar la unidad , so pena que la humedad se congele dentro , obturando la cañería (capilar o válvula de expansión) dónde hasta pueden entrar en un ciclo de trabajo intermitente. Comienzan a enfriar hasta que la cañería se obstruye con hielo , el compresor sigue funcionando , pero la unidad se descongela hasta que se desobstruye dentro y comienza a enfriar de nuevo . . .  y repite el ciclo inutilmente.

Pero en los equipos que evaporan por encima de los 0° C (unidades deshidratadoras industriales y aire acondicionado) que lo hacen justamente para evitar la formación de hielo por fuera de los radiadores y que no queden bloqueados, entonces los técnicos se hacen los giles y les dejan aire y humedad dentro. El aire hará que trabaje a mayores presiones exigiendo más al equipo (el gas refrigerante se condensa a líquido y reduce su volumen , el aire no) , la humedad no se va a congelar dentro , peroooooooooo , combinada con los freones tradicionales producía ácido clorhídrico y ácido fluorídrico (ataca hasta el vidrio) con las consecuencias imaginables.

El vacío , proceso de aproximadamente 4 horas o más , permite que el agua se vaporice y pueda ser absorbida en estado gaseoso. Los actuales Split traen una sobrecarga de refrigerante para barrer la cañería , no está mal pero tampoco está bién , pero funciona !

No se que pasa con los refrigerantes ecológicos más agua.

Linda bocha para hacerse un compresor , garrafa de 10 , 15 o supergas   , presostato, *válvula de seguridad* y listo.

Saludos!


----------



## santiago

exactamente...

el tema del la bocha es que te tarda 2 dias en llenar la garrafa jejeje

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nooooooo *santiago* , es de 1 1/2 Hp   , va a andar bastante rapidito   .

1.400 rpm ¿es una perita?


----------



## santiago

1hp y medio lindo lindo , yo que vos además le meto un aceite mas pesadito te va a andar una pinturita jejeje

saludos


----------



## TULLIO

mejor si le pones aceite especial para refrigeracion y no aceite que mencionaste.


----------

